# Ich suche ein gutes Xbox 360 Adventure



## RubenPlinius (4. März 2011)

hallo leute

wisst ihr rat für mich?
ich suche ein gutes adventure für die xbox 360 (sofern es sowas gibt)

monkey island ist ja ein gutes spiel, allerdings habe ich das bereits für den pc
wie ist grey matter? ist das zu empfehlen oder ratet ihr eher davon ab?
gibt es auch spiele alá edna bricht aus oder the book of unwritten tales für die xbox?

ich wäre für euren rat sehr dankbar


----------



## painschkes (4. März 2011)

_Im "Shop" sollte es zB. Monekey Island geben.

Grey Matter würd ich nicht empfehlen - zumindest von der Steuerung her -> Fand ich grausig._


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. März 2011)

Die Monkey Isle Teile auf der xbox machen spass, wie immer.

Alan Wake vlt.? (weiß jetzt nicht, ob das als Adventure durchgeht)


----------



## RubenPlinius (4. März 2011)

hihi alan wake wäre mir wahrscheinlich zu gruselig xD

ja die monkey island teile hab ich auch im blick...aber eigentlich habe ich die ja schon am pc :/
die tales of monkey island teile gibt es ja nicht bei xbox live oder? zumindest habe ich sie beim überfliegen nicht gefunden

ideal wäre halt sowas im stile von edna oder book of unwritten tales
oder auch sowas wie heavy rain...aber dafür bin ich auf der falschen konsole xD


----------



## painschkes (4. März 2011)

_Naja..sowas wie Heavy Rain ist doch Alan Wake - oder?

Alan Wake fand ich aufjeden Fall mehr als geil - allein der Soundtrack ist mMn. saugeil!

Hmm..hast per Google was gefunden?_


----------



## RubenPlinius (4. März 2011)

alan wake ist die heavy rain?
echt? dann muss ichs mir mal anschauen, weil im game-one review hatte ich das gefühl es ist eher ein "langsames" resident evil...also mit kämpfen etc
ich suche ja etwas "ruhigeres"...also es kann durchaus was "zeit-kritisches" sein...sprich dass ich eine entscheidung binnen weniger sekunden treffen muss...aber ich mag nicht aktiv kämpfen müssen in einem adventure (ich glaub bei heavy rain ist es ja auch nur dass man die "entscheidung" trifft und im richtigen moment den richtigen knopf drückt, oder?)

und vielen dank schonmal für die ratschläge


----------



## Fermat (12. März 2011)

L.A. Noire kommt bald raus. Ich kauf mir das auch, soll ganz gut sein. 
Ist übrigens von Rockstar Games (den Herstellern von Red Dead Redemption, Bully, Midnight Club , GTA usw).^^

MfG fermat


----------



## RubenPlinius (14. März 2011)

aber ist LA Noire vergleichbar mit einem adventure wie monkey island zb? (also eher in richtung point & click)

ich würde ja etwas wie in der art von "edna bricht aus" oder "ankh" oder "the book of unwritten tales" suchen...
oder um einen "konsolenkollegen" zu nennen: heavy rain (aber ich such eben ein ähnliches spiel für die xbox 360)

das portfolio der xbox dürfte nicht reich gesegnet mit adventures sein, oder? xD


----------



## Zukane (22. Mai 2011)

Beyond Good and Evil ?


----------



## Kelur92 (18. Juli 2011)

Also Alan Wake kann ich dir auch empfehlen (auch wenns etwas gruselig ist). Es hat einfach eine tollte Grafik, eine perfekt erzählte Story und Grusel-Faktor.


----------



## Teal (19. Juli 2011)

hiho!
An Adventures gibt es mehr, als Du denkst. Allerdings sind die klassischen Point-&-Click-Adventures auf der Konsole eher Mangelware. Liegt wohl an der eher mäßigen Adaption der Maussteuerung. 

"Klassische" Adventures:


Monkey Island
Monkey Island 2
Sam & Max: Season One
Sam & Max: Season Two
Wallace & Gromit Teil 1-4

Action-Adventures (Auswahl):


Darksiders
Beyond Good & Evil HD
Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light
Shadow Complex
Hydrophobia
Nier

Adventures (Öh... "Adventure-Thriller"?)


Deadly Premonition
Alan Wake


----------

